# Former Guantanamo detainee David Hicks released from jail next week



## RackMaster (Dec 21, 2007)

> * Control order for detainee Hicks
> Former Guantanamo detainee David Hicks will face tough restrictions on his movements when he is released from jail next week, an Australian court ruled.*
> 
> A magistrate approved a police request for a control order, saying he was satisfied that Hicks posed a threat.
> ...



I can't believe all this fucker got was 7 years and now he's going to be free while we are still at war.  I have a funny feeling he's going to end up missing. :2c:


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 21, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> I can't believe all this fucker got was 7 years and now he's going to be free while we are still at war.  I have a funny feeling he's going to end up missing. :2c:


One can only hope.


----------



## ROS (Dec 21, 2007)

> Under a plea deal with prosecutors, he was jailed for seven years, with all but nine months of the sentence suspended.



Those are some pussified prosecutors.


----------

